# 3-D EPR stoppers



## YoYoSpin (Apr 14, 2007)

Decided to try some new 3-D items cast in clear resin. Hope you like them.

USA flag collar pin:





Canadian flag collar pin:




Fire Fighter collar pin:




Red Hat Ladies pin:


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 14, 2007)

The Maple Leaf for Ever...[] (That is a famous song here)

These have some amazing looking results Ed, I enjoy seeing your new directions..

[]


----------



## cozee (Apr 14, 2007)

Those are some good looking stoppers. I turned one a couple of weeks ago I had gotten from Ed4copies. It had a Harley Davidson pin cast in it.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 15, 2007)

WOW! Those are pretty amazing Ed![:0][]


----------



## broitblat (Apr 15, 2007)

They all look pretty good, of course, but I especially like the hat 

  -Barry


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 15, 2007)

As always Ed excellent work. Not sure if you have any tutorials on your casting procedures but if you do can you point me to them??? Also when you cast things such as those do you have to wait for any time frame before you add the pins and then the top layer of resin??? Or is this all done in one step process??


----------



## onewaywood (Apr 15, 2007)

They look great wish there was a video on Bottle stoppers how to make the castings and turn them. Anyone else think so??  I know for a fact his
other video's that I have bought are a real asset to the turning community. ( especially me ) I have several friends in the Red Hat society and these would be a big hit with them.


----------



## NavyDiver (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice!  I like the flag ones best!


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 16, 2007)

Fantastic, as always.  
Rob


----------



## pssherman (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by onewaywood_
> <br />They look great wish there was a video on Bottle stoppers how to make the castings and turn them. Anyone else think so??  I know for a fact his
> other video's that I have bought are a real asset to the turning community. ( especially me ) I have several friends in the Red Hat society and these would be a big hit with them.


Look in the library forum, Ed has a couple of videos showing how to turn bottle stoppers.

Paul in AR


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, these are great!  I've got to start casting, the possibilities are endless!!


----------

